# What is the best dog food nutrition/economical??



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

We all know that the sky is the limit with regards to dog food. 

I am wondering what you would consider the best, yet the most economical dog food on the market, in your opinion.

In these times, it would be good to have some input as to what the best food is nutrition wise as well as easier on the wallet??


----------



## WoodLark (Mar 16, 2009)

I haven't tried it myself, but I have heard a number of people recommend Kirkland (Costco) as a good economical dog food. Unfortunately the nearest Costco to me is over 50 miles away. I'm not about to drive 100+ miles to buy dog food.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I usually pay attention to the calories per cup . Some food may 'seem' cheaper. You just end up feeding that much more to make up for the difference.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I am giving the dog a combo of Orijen and Chicken Soup FTPLS and am thinking of just getting Chicken Soup.

I don't live near a Costco, either. We have a B.J.'s but they have the usual stock of dog foods that are at supermarkets.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

How old is Val ? My guy is 7 months old and he gets 2.5 cups a day , I used to feed him Orijen Puppy but now feed him Acana Lamb and Apple. I forget what the big bag weighs but it lasts a long time , I paid 55 dollars CAN Funds for the Acana.

_just checked , thats a 30 pound bag _


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Lil Red Express said:


> How old is Val ? My guy is 7 months old and he gets 2.5 cups a day , I used to feed him Orijen Puppy but now feed him Acana Lamb and Apple. I forget what the big bag weighs but it lasts a long time , I paid 55 dollars CAN Funds for the Acana.


Val is 4 months. he gets 4 cups a day. He is a really high energy pupster.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

ValtheAussie said:


> Val is 4 months. he gets 4 cups a day. He is a really high energy pupster.


Woah how much do he weigh?


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know what your ratios are mixing the 2 foods together but that seems like a LOT of food your feeding him . I know Orijen is very high , my orijen label says like over 500 cal/cup alone . 
The Lamb and Apple he gets now is 393 cal/cup and he gets 2.5 a day . 

Remember , dogs will eat themselves silly if you let them .




ValtheAussie said:


> Val is 4 months. he gets 4 cups a day. He is a really high energy pupster.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I'm flat broke and feeding Kirkland right now. If there's not a CostCo nearby, Diamond Naturals has an identical ingredient list to Kirkland (both owned and made by the same company).


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> I'm flat broke and feeding Kirkland right now. If there's not a CostCo nearby, Diamond Naturals has an identical ingredient list to Kirkland (both owned and made by the same company).


Yeah, I went to a Costco the other day (a long way from where I live, so really joining isn't an option) and the Kirkland is only about $5.00 less than Diamond Naturals. I'd have to buy more than 10 bags a year to justify the membership cost. So I'll just buy the DN  .


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

*Snickers* I just tag along with a CostCo member and hand them cash. I'm broke and cheap lmfao.


----------

